# My Puppies Piccie



## Jenna (Nov 16, 2007)

I thought a picture of my baby was in order. He's called "Lucky" and is a six month old Blue Merle Sheltie. This photo is when he was about 4 1/2 months old. 

Jenna.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice pic

He has wall eyes, ive always wondered what causes that?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely dog


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i love blue merles, i have 3 , of various breeds, he looks gorgeous,


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

he's lovely, gorgeous colour


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

lovely i love the blue merle colouring


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Lovely little fella


----------



## georges mummy (Nov 24, 2007)

i love the colours. and those eyes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

Lovely baby, thanks for sharing picture!


----------

